# Tail sliding out when flat straightline



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rider error.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Reezer said:


> What would cause my board tail to slide out heel side when it's flat base straightline, like when I come to the bottom of a run. Is it normal or should I be just keeping a slight edge at all times?


Your weight is too far back.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Upper body rotation? 
Try putting your rear hand near your bum and your front hand near your dick.
Lol @ that description but it will keep you pointed straight rather than opening up your shoulders


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

What board were you riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^all of the above

post up a vid of you riding flat


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

One footing?


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> What board were you riding.


It's a rossignol Taipan 2011. Bindings 15 -15, highbacks 3.
I just saw a post about adjusting the highbacks to be parallel with the board edge so I just adjusted that now.


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

ETM said:


> Upper body rotation?
> Try putting your rear hand near your bum and your front hand near your dick.
> Lol @ that description but it will keep you pointed straight rather than opening up your shoulders


I don't know man, there's kids on the hill. I don't want to be labeled as the "don't go near that guy, kids."


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rider error.


Thanks, Captain Obvious


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

your upper body is counter rotated.
have you upper body inline with the board. turn your head more.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Reezer said:


> Thanks, Captain Obvious


No problem, someone needed to point out it's you not the equipment.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Concur with speedjason and other's too If your body is facing forward instead of aligned with your board,your back leg wants to pull out hence your tail wants to slide out. Keep your front/back knee bend equally and stay centered. The only time your tail needs to slide out on the bottom of a run is when your slowing down and stopping.


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I'll try the tips tomorrow.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Reezer said:


> It's a rossignol Taipan 2011. Bindings 15 -15, highbacks 3.
> I just saw a post about adjusting the highbacks to be parallel with the board edge so I just adjusted that now.


Then it was you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ride with my hand On my dick at all times.... Never slide out the rear end.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Reezer said:


> It's a rossignol Taipan 2011. Bindings 15 -15, highbacks 3.
> I just saw a post about adjusting the highbacks to be parallel with the board edge so I just adjusted that now.


But rotating the highbacks will not "make" your tail not slip out. It's all in your body allignment and edge pressure.

What you have to do is bend your knees and apply pressure to one of the edges so that the board is 'tracking' instead of just 'floating'. Keep your shoulders and hip inline with the board (and do not try to bring your hip to make yourself face the slope), and have more weight on your front foot to keep your body perpendicular to the slope and initiate turns. Direct the turns starting from your front foot & knees, then upper body..... and then in the other direction. 

(Some people teach starting from head/upper body then knees/feet, others teach starting from feet... choose your flavour)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> I ride with my hand On my dick at all times.... Never slide out the rear end.


Similar to Argo, cup da nutz, weight the tail and hump the rump


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh looks like your opening up and weight shifted back. Lots of good tips already given. I'll just add as you get over your fear it'll get easier keeping aligned. Most of us who haven't taken lessons or gotten instructions have been there. Take what you learn here and apply it when you're out.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Are your bindings centered heel/toe? If your weight is on one side too much and you try to ride flat...weird things will happen.



SGboarder said:


> That is your problem right there. You need a Proto or Ripsaw to keep that from happening.


Can't tell if making fun of NS fanboys, or if NS fanboy...

It's definitely not the board.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

How did I forget that!!!
You just need a quiver of ns decks and your problem will go away lol


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Similar to Argo, cup da nutz, weight the tail and hump the rump



GNU 2012 Billy goat.

Awesome board


----------

